# Shimano Deore XT ST-M765 Dual-Control Griffe Disc



## Sansibar73 (29. Juli 2011)

Gerade eingestellt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160628907838&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Dazu gibt´s auch noch zwei 160er XT-Scheiben:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160628905899&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

